# 50 Litre Wheelie Bins



## real_beer (5/12/09)

WA Brewers,

Saw a bit of discussion recently about little wheelie bins. 
Red Dot Discount Variety Stores have 50 lt wheelie bins on sale for $19.99 (normal price $29.99) starting on 9/12/09.
Also the catalogue has discount coupons for various price ranges of purchases.

Spend $21 get $5 discount. 
Spend $51 get $10 discount
Spend $101 get $20 discount
Spend $251 get $50 discount

So with a voucher I'll get 3 for $50 a saving of $40 and give my grains nice new mobile homes :icon_cheers: .


----------



## litre_o_cola (5/12/09)

Cheers for that, port-a-keg will now have a home too. B)


----------



## MarkBastard (5/12/09)

Are these the little ones with castors on the bottom?


----------



## real_beer (5/12/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Are these the little ones with castors on the bottom?


Yes, here's a scan of the pic in the catalogue, truly a real little wheelie bin :icon_cheers: .


----------



## BungalowBill (5/12/09)

real_beer said:


> Yes, here's a scan of the pic in the catalogue, truly a real little wheelie bin :icon_cheers: .
> 
> View attachment 33623



Where are "Red Dot " Located or are the afilliated with Sams Warehouse or the like? and would they hold a corney keg?


----------



## real_beer (5/12/09)

BungalowBill said:


> Where are "Red Dot " Located or are the afilliated with Sams Warehouse or the like? and would they hold a corney keg?



There a WA Discount store don't know about any affiliations with Sams W/House. If you zoom in on the pic you should make out store locations.
The size stated for the WB is 48 x 43 x 64.5 cm. I haven't seen one in person yet, a corny is about the same height so I think it depends on the floor of the bin and the height of the lid, so I couldn't say if one would fit. I want some for grain but when I get them I'll try a keg in one for size. The sale doesn't start until Wednesday though.


----------



## TidalPete (5/12/09)

At the risk of being shot down in flames I would like to say that those castors will not last all that long (You get what you pay for)
The normal wheelie bin weels will last forever.

TP


----------



## Batz (5/12/09)

TidalPete said:


> At the risk of being shot down in flames I would like to say that those castors will not last all that long (You get what you pay for)
> The normal wheelie bin weels will last forever.
> 
> TP




True Pete but we are talking about a cheap party keg set up, perhaps you could nick a real wheelie bin, but it's a big bugger.
You should only have to plonk down your keg and that's it. :chug: 

batz


----------



## bullya (5/12/09)

BungalowBill said:


> Where are "Red Dot " Located or are the afilliated with Sams Warehouse or the like? and would they hold a corney ke
> 
> 
> Corny kegs are too tall to fit in them they need a hole cut in the lid before the disconnects are even connected. The castors hold up well with keg, 600gm gas bott and ice


----------



## Swinging Beef (5/12/09)

While Im all for budget brewing, I think brewing anything in a rubbish bin helps to add to the whole "dirty"myth of home brewers.


----------



## scott_penno (5/12/09)

I'm in Vic. Just received The Reject Shop catalog with these on sale for $18. Click here and have a look at page 10. Shown as 61cm tall...

sap.


----------



## BungalowBill (6/12/09)

real_beer said:


> There a WA Discount store don't know about any affiliations with Sams W/House. If you zoom in on the pic you should make out store locations.
> The size stated for the WB is 48 x 43 x 64.5 cm. I haven't seen one in person yet, a corny is about the same height so I think it depends on the floor of the bin and the height of the lid, so I couldn't say if one would fit. I want some for grain but when I get them I'll try a keg in one for size. The sale doesn't start until Wednesday though.
> View attachment 33624


Thanks beer, it says it all at the bottom, proudly WA, I went to buy a small wheelie bin from bunnings , was going to cost me 90 odd dollars, could of got a 120 litre one for less than half price but didnt fit two kegs in it to my liking,so made a roughie out of pine board and garbage bin liners a roughie, a few bags of ice but it works.


----------



## litre_o_cola (6/12/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> While Im all for budget brewing, I think brewing anything in a rubbish bin helps to add to the whole "dirty"myth of home brewers.



I wouldn't brew in it either, just looking for a suitable party keg vessel. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kingy (6/12/09)

bunnings has them for 20 bux also


----------



## MarkBastard (6/12/09)

Guys these are everywhere. I've already made a party keg out of one. They don't fit full size cornies, not even close.

I've seen these in KMart, Supercheap, Bunnings, and heaps of $2 shops.

The castors will last plenty long if you're not stupid about it. Pick the thing up for example, it's tiny, there's no way you're gunna actually push it along concrete or something using the castors LOL. Unless you're a midget.


----------



## real_beer (9/12/09)

These things sell like wild-fire. I got the last 3 at my nearest store for $50 this morning.
A sack of grain fits in perfectly, which is what I wanted them for. The castors are good for my requirements but like that Bastard^Mark says you wouldn't want to use them on rough uneven surfaces. The sizes they quote for them are for the overall size of the bin including castors so a corny keg sticks out a fair bit.
Using two for sacks of grain & the third for speciality grains.

Some grotty photo's for reference:







:icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (9/12/09)

Cheers for the pics mate! Looks like you have your grain storage sorted!

Would make a great 9L party set up as others say!... will be picking one up tomorrow night from Cunnings... Does anyone have the link to the thread where someone insulated one with poly filler for a 9L rig? [Yes, I searched  ]


Good to see you keep your cornys nice and fresh real_beer!!  

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/09)

In Another thread - I put on a party last weekend and needed a standalone keg in the BBQ area to avoid trailing in and out of the house to the kegerator


 linky - 


On Bribie Island the bins were $35 at Crazy Clarks so I went home, gathered up what I had and three bags of ice later we were in business. Keg charger and brumby tap necessary.


----------



## Cocko (9/12/09)

BribieG said:


> In Another thread - I put on a party last weekend and needed a standalone keg in the BBQ area to avoid trailing in and out of the house to the kegerator
> 
> 
> linky -
> ...



I saw that one BG! Nice work mate..... I hope the young fella appreciated the effort and more so the beer!!

How do you find the Picnic tap? I am saving up for a pluto but could order a picnic/brumby tomorrow but just have a eecky feeling about a plastic tap..... should I?


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/09)

Cocko said:


> I saw that one BG! Nice work mate..... I hope the young fella appreciated the effort and more so the beer!!
> 
> How do you find the Picnic tap? I am saving up for a pluto but could order a picnic/brumby tomorrow but just have a eecky feeling about a plastic tap..... should I?



Works beautifully and when you get it into your hand you instinctively know what to do with it . That applies to Brumby taps as well. B) 

Great thing was that at the party I didn't have to explain anything, the young dudes went up to the keg, saw the tap, picked up the glass, squeezed and magic beer. Seals perfectly which was an initial worry being a plastic item. 

If you buy from CraftBrewer I would recommend the bronco tap and hose in-one unit to avoid having to buy extra line, fittings etc. All you need is a beer disconnect and an o-clip and your'e pouring. Chappo lent me one and it's way better than cobbling up your own from components.


----------



## Cocko (9/12/09)

I will order through CB = Ross owes commish on this one!  

The one with the line attached, I fear it is not enough line to create back pressure and froth ahoy!.....

ANyway, I am going in!  

It better be good times BG or is it on your head! :lol: 

Thanks again mate, now what was this thread about?!?


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/09)

It's a lot wider tube than the normal kegerator type tube so probably balances up that way.


----------



## real_beer (10/12/09)

Cocko said:


> Does anyone have the link to the thread where someone insulated one with poly filler for a 9L rig? [Yes, I searched  ]



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=551182

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (10/12/09)

real_beer said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=551182
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Legend, cheers heaps rb! 

\m/


----------



## real_beer (10/12/09)

Brew Your Own Magazine - November 2008, Vol.14, No.7

For those who might be interested.


----------



## MarkBastard (10/12/09)

Can you get those bins in Australia? That's an awesome setup!

---

As for Bronco taps, they're bloody awesome. In some ways they're the best taps you can get.

Yeah get the one with the line from craft brewer. The line has a smaller ID and thus gives more resistance and can be shorter. It's also more insulated, and isn't see-through so the beer in the line can't be light struck. It's also very flexible line, much more flexible than the normal 5mm ID line we all use.


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/12/09)

Hi Mark,

I reckon that BYO set-up is just what would be a standard size 'council' green bin, again conventiently located at the big green shed, or if you are so inclined, on the cerb side once a week!!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## MarkBastard (10/12/09)

I dunno mate, it looks a bit wider to me, but then I guess 3 cornies should fit in a regular bin all the same.

Considering my bin smells even when I open it for a second I won't be doing a test.


----------



## Peteoz77 (10/12/09)

I'm not sure how many of you have tried to go portable with a 19L keg, but I have, and it's bloody easy!. I have a kegcharger with 16g bulbs (2 nearly empties a keg) and a portable tap setup. Here's the beauty of the kegs though. They serve off the bottom of the keg, so as long as the bottom 300mm is covered in ice, you get a frost cold beer. Yep the top half can be out in the hot weather, but the beer is ice cold if the bottom of the keg is cold. I have actually just used an esky that's about 300mm high, put the keg in and filled it with ice.

So, that 50 litre (or 66 litre from Go-lo) will be perfect, just cut a hole in the top and let the keg stick out... OR, just leave the lid open....


----------



## MarkBastard (10/12/09)

I was thinking about cutting a hole in the top of the lid and fitting an upside down bucket so that it could fit a full size cornie, but the shank I've used for the tap is a bit long so the keg would have to sort of sit in the corner.


----------



## real_beer (10/12/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I reckon that BYO set-up is just what would be a standard size 'council' green bin, again conventiently located at the big green shed, or if you are so inclined, on the cerb side once a week!!
> 
> Cheers SJ



In the article he doesn't mention the size of the bin but it only cost him $19 from the US version of Bunnings, but it does look wider.

It's worth trying to get this issue of BYO if kegerators are your thing as it also has this article:


----------

